# new california laws



## sil80drifterd (Nov 12, 2003)

Sorry if this has already been addressed but does anyone know the new equipment modification laws in CA, or where I could find it? ie. If I get pulled over and my car has non CARB stuff in it etc. Thanks


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

basically any mod that has anything to do with your emesions(sp?) needs to have a carb approved label, i.e. intake, header, ecu etc... exhaust is the only thing that doesnt need a carb number, but you need to have a cat and be below a certain noise level. 

the "search" button will answer most of your questions.


----------



## sil80drifterd (Nov 12, 2003)

Cool, thanks for the info. What happens when you get pulled over and you have non CARB parts? Do they usually check on that stuff if you get pulled over or what?


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

it depends on the cop and how strict the area youre at is. if you have non carb legal parts and the cop sees that, he will then give you either a fix it ticket or will send you to a state referee so they can check your car out to make sure its all legal. either way you can just go back to stock easily with most bolt ons for the inspection then put them back on after.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

IIRC, not everything has the be CARB approved. Things like cams that cannot be seen does not have to be approved as long as they pass the tailpipe test.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

96SER96 said:


> IIRC, not everything has the be CARB approved. Things like cams that cannot be seen does not have to be approved as long as they pass the tailpipe test.


Yes, they do have to be CARB legal.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u can get your car impounded if the cop decides to do so, when i got pulled over for "modified muffler" i had to pop the hood for the cop, i only had a CAI and performance wires.....nothing else was visibible(pulley, timing )
cop gave me a ticket for the exhaust, it was a fix it ticket. got it fixed, got it written off, still waiting my court date.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

BLegacy said:


> Yes, they do have to be CARB legal.


Are you sure? I mean are forged pistons and connecting rods illegal for street use in California? Even for Hondas, the aftermarket king, I don't think there are any CARB approved camshafts, crankshafts, or pistons, because they don't have to be. I just think it makes sense, no state ref is gonna open up your engine to see if you have any aftermarket parts in.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

96SER96 said:


> Are you sure? I mean are forged pistons and connecting rods illegal for street use in California? Even for Hondas, the aftermarket king, I don't think there are any CARB approved camshafts, crankshafts, or pistons, because they don't have to be. I just think it makes sense, no state ref is gonna open up your engine to see if you have any aftermarket parts in.


Yes, I'm sure. By California law, any device that has the potential of altering emissions levels must obtain exemption. And yes, there are CARB approved camshafts and other internal modification parts. When you take your car in for a smog check, they're not going to ask you to split open your engine because that is inefficient. If you're running unapproved internal devices, it will most likely show up as higher emissions. They don't have to crack open your engine because you would have shot yourself in the foot.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

sil80drifterd said:


> Sorry if this has already been addressed but does anyone know the new equipment modification laws in CA, or where I could find it? ie. If I get pulled over and my car has non CARB stuff in it etc. Thanks


Try this CHP site: http://www.chp.ca.gov/index.html move down to Points of Interest and click on “Street Legal”.

If you'r into reading legal stuff then go to California Code of Regulations ( http://ccr.oal.ca.gov ) Title 13 - Motor Vehicles, Division 3 - Air Resources Board. Chapters 1-3 should be on topic. Happy reading.

If the parts are OEM spec’s then no EO approval is necessary, if the part deviates from factory specs then the mfg of that aftermarket part has to go through testing to show that that part does not affect the vehicles emissions.
Hope this heps


----------

